# 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change



## 1.8T_GoLF (Jan 22, 2008)

So I have a 1996 vr6 with about 110,xxx on it and im going to do an oil change today. I wanted to see witch oil you recommend and as well what tools I need. . .


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (1.8T_GoLF)*

vw 502 spec oil either 0w/40, 5w/40 or 10w/40.
You will need a 6mm allen key if you want to drain the oil filter, or you can just unscrew the cartrage base which gets messy if it's not drained first, i think it's a 39mm hexagon socket to unscrew the oil filter base off.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (1.8T_GoLF)*

For a Vr you might wanna run a heavier oil.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (Little Golf Mklll)*

Don't run anything higher than a 40 weight in a VR!


----------



## 1.8T_GoLF (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to all for your in put . . . .


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (Little Golf Mklll)*

Your fine with the grades i recomended, no need to run a thicker oil.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (animaniac)*

use OEM filter, get ir from germanautoparts.com and get castrol high miliage GTX 10w40 and have fun 
i;m using this and car runs fine i have 190k of hard miles on her


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (dubbinmk2)*

ive always used castrol 5W40 synthetic in my vrs


----------



## heiney9 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_For a Vr you might wanna run a heavier oil.

Why? The VW spec oil is 0W-40. I have run 0W-40 for a long time no issues.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (heiney9)*

Because it's vortex and everyone thinks they have the right answer, even when they don't know the answer!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (gehr)*

By heavier i meant maybe a 10w40 instead of a 0w40, since he lives in a warmer climate.


----------



## ClickClack (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: 1996 MK3 VR6 Oil change (Little Golf Mklll)*

figured i would tag along...getting ready to do my VR's oil for the 1st time. from what i read 5.5 to 6 qts?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is true. Shes a guzzler.


----------



## gypsymoth (Apr 18, 2007)

*crankcase oil capacity*

5.5 quarts... 5W30 for cooler climates. I've always used synthetic Castrol, cost a little more, but great in a VR6


----------

